# Wireless Wifi Thermometers



## jwg299 (Mar 7, 2014)

looking for some suggestion on a wifi thermo that can work with my iPhone.

what you guys got?


----------



## togna bologna (Mar 15, 2014)

I have the iGrill, not the mini, and it has been exceptionally problematic for me. I'm not sure why but it loses bluetooth connectivity on a regular basis.

I'm using both an iPhone 4s and iPad latest gen, both on IOS 7.

I hear folks love 'em tho, so maybe I just got a bunk unit. 

Be aware also that the iDevice warranty policy states


> Our customer support team can only authorize returns for a refund for purchases made through our Online Store within 30 calendar days from the date of purchase. Returns are not accepted after 30 days.


so if you buy one on eBay (like I did) you are more than likely SOL.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have the original iGrill. I've had zero problems with it. Mine is several years old now and still going strong. I don't like the iGrill Mini, but I do like the looks of the iGrill two with its capacity for 4 probes. I may bite and but one soon. The new waterproof and higher temp probes look good too.


----------



## njfoses (Mar 22, 2014)

Check out tappecue.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Mar 26, 2014)

The problem with Tappeque is that their website is generic and there are no real user reviews out there. They have testimonials but no real, test the crap out of it reviews. I like the idea of having 4 hybrid probes and replacements are reasonable.

As for the iGrill, the reviews that I do see are 50/50 good vs bad.


----------



## kjackbrown (Apr 25, 2014)

My Tappecue will be here on Thursday. I'll let you know after next weekend how things went.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Apr 26, 2014)

kjackbrown, I am looking forward to hearing what you think and how it works. Thanks


----------



## diverreb (Oct 31, 2014)

Just received mine.....  Played with it a little yesterday and it worked well....

Doing my first smoke with it now (Spatchcock Turkey) and it's working great...

Had a few minor issues setting it up, but the customer service was amazing.  Called back within minutes of leaving a message.

They are a small company, but growing quickly.  This was the only unit I found that did Temps only, which is what one needs for a Pellet Smoker.  

The others I found that were WiFi had fan controls, and other features that were's needed with a Pellet Smoker.

This thing graphs all four probes during the cook....  then when you end the session you can request an e-mail file of the cook...  

Pretty cool...

Richie


----------



## YoderGuy (Nov 11, 2015)

Diverreb,

I have been watching these for a while, any updates on your experience?


----------



## coloradopdm (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm using an iGrill mini and it works great. Especially now that we are starting to get snow here in Colorado. only wish they had a longer Bluetooth range. The mini is a great intro to the wifi thermometer at around $35.


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 11, 2015)

ColoradoPDM said:


> I'm using an iGrill mini and it works great. Especially now that we are starting to get snow here in Colorado. only wish they had a longer Bluetooth range. The mini is a great intro to the wifi thermometer at around $35.


its not wifi though. its bluetooth. big difference.


----------



## coloradopdm (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks smoking Earl. That's what I meant. See 2nd to last sentence in post.


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't get anything that works with my phone but I did get a Maverick 733

here is a review I did on it http://pigskinbarbeque.com/maverick-733-wireless-meat-thermometer-product-review/


----------

